
Ask HN: Why did you choose to not use a cross platform framework? - starbugs
E.g. Qt, Xamarin, ReactNative, Flutter, etc. Why did you choose to write separate native apps for different platforms instead?
======
Artemix
For my part, for an android app called PixDroid, the reason is the following:

\- Don't have a macbook and neither want to spend 2k buying one nor want to
spend the overpriced 100$/y licence \- I like using Java and Kotlin, and since
it's the de-facto standard for Android, which is the platform I want to
target, it's just perfect.

~~~
starbugs
Do you want to target Android only or are you planning on porting to others
later?

~~~
Artemix
To this point, since I made this app as a personal tool, I only targeted
Android.

If there's any way in which I could make the app available on some other
systems, it'd be nice to do so.

Which systems do you have in mind ?

